# ADA Mini M-Shut down and for sale



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Purigen works amazingly well it should do the job in 48 hours.tanks looking great.can't wait to see it once things start growing. You not going to use co2?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks. I am using the GLA paintball regulator with a 20 oz paintball tank. I'm running between 1 and 2 bps. Its keeping the drop checker yellow. I need to pick up another tank as a backup now.


----------



## lexbomb (May 23, 2011)

Sorry should have read the whole post haha. Looking good. I've never used paintball co2 systems before.i use dupla (its german and I'm not sure if it can be purchased in the us)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No problem. I'm pretty impressed with the GLA paintball regulator. It seems to hold great so far. I'm pumping the CO2 pretty good so we will see how long it lasts. Its only 3 dollars to refill so its not a big deal.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

Nice setup and everything looks like it's growing well. I was thinking about picking up a gla paintball regulator as well, are they any good?


----------



## b10n (Mar 31, 2010)

really nice set up, this thing is gona thrive!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

tnt808 said:


> Nice setup and everything looks like it's growing well. I was thinking about picking up a gla paintball regulator as well, are they any good?


This is my first CO2 system so i'm a little unexperienced but I think its great. It holds the bubble rate very consistent. I have no complaints. It was easy to set up and it is working well. I've hear from a few others who have had it a while and they really like it.



b10n said:


> really nice set up, this thing is gona thrive!


Thanks, I hope it grows in pretty good.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Couesfanatic said:


>


The tank looks excellent. I really am obsessed with the perfect black rocks and those are really nice. I've got some but they're too large for my mini m. It looks like this tank will mature nicely and be pretty low maintenance which is always good.

Oh, and I like the tools. They're great for a mini m in my opinion.

-Andrew


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No pictures but still an update. I added some purigen and the yellow water is fading. It is almost back to the first pics I posted. Added two Amano shrimp tonight.

The water is testing 0,0,5. Going to let the tank settle with the danio and the amanos for a little bit before adding the real fish.


----------



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice tank! Not a huge fan of iwagumi but that is a sexy tank! Keep it updated


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

This is looking nice


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Your making me want to get a Mini M or L.

Can't wait till the UG fills in.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Where do you get your 20oz filled? It costs 4.00 at dicks!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going through a bad diatom new tank syndrome issue right now. Diatoms are hitting me good, but the two spots of BGA are gone now. Besides that I'm just patiently waiting for the UG to transition to submersed. It is starting to grow a bit. The danio jumped. Going to put in a single otto to help with the diatoms. 

Still throwing around ideas for fish. I'm thinking Scarlet Badis, Emerald Dwarf Rasbora or Bumblebee goby. I want a fish with some personality and brains. I'd go for the badis but i'm not sure I want to deal with feeding. I do have frozen bloodworms though.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Any updates? The oto must be full now:thumbsup:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

A lot has happened. The UG started to transition and grow pretty good. Then I went on vacation for 9 days. I left a family member in charge and it didn't turn out so well. The UG had lots of diatoms on it and was dying off. I'm not sure what it was that it was wanting. Every day I was finding more and more pieces on top of the water. That gold old fast so I tore the ultra sensitive UG out. I realized that I didn't take enough pics, but here are the two I did have when it was starting to go well. Sorry about the cup, these are the only pics I have. And the glass needed scraped badly also.



















So now the tank is the same minus the UG. It looks pretty bare. I have been growing some Eleocharis Belem emersed so I threw a few pieces in to see if they would transition well. I'd really like to get a belem carpet in this tank, especially with no trimming. I also like the grassy, wild look of it. It grows well for me emersed, hopefully it does good in the tank. I'm also throwing around ideas of blyxa in the back or a super bright stem like rotala butterfly. This is a photo from manini on here, when he was selling it on here. 










Currently I have a bumblebee goby in there, an otto and one fire red male. Still looking for a scarlet badis locally. Its too hot to risk shipping right now. Yes, Ben my female jumped ship along with my amanos while I was on vacation. I need to get another female from you. Not sure what caused that, something went wrong, maybe too much co2. My drop checker was running bright yellow all day long. My fish would be spinning circles in the evening barely hanging on. I recently turned down the co2 a bit and now its yellow/green at the beginning of the photoperiod and bright yellow at the end of the photoperiod. As you can see in the pics, I'm getting some GDA, not sure how to deal with that. 

Oh and my other gripe. My water is still going yellow fast from the aquasoil. Its clear after a waterchange but within a day its back to the yellow tint. I can tell that it takes longer to turn yellow each week after waterchanges. 

Any advise on the GDA? I think I will try the wait it out for 10-20 day thing, if it keeps coming back. Anyone had success with E. Belem? I will post udated pics tomorrow.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Ben. said:


> The oto must be full now:thumbsup:


Yes Mr. Oto is doing great.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Sometimes a clean, blank slate is nice:










Along with a little Eleocharis Belem and some dirty lily pipes. The belem started to grow right away when I put it in submersed. I wonder if this plant is going to transition at all. I'm still contemplating blyxa or some rotala in the back.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Any inhabitants in there?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

1 Oto
1 Bumblebee Goby
1 Fire Red Male


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

you going to the meeting on the 24th?

If you want I'll give you a female for some Ug? my emersed isn't doing well..


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I won't be there. I can drop by sometime if you want. I'm in that area almost every day. Sounds like a good deal to me. 

I don't know why your ug is struggling, thats weird.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's just because I bought it submersed and I tried switching it over, and I moved it several times. Your UG is emersed right? Do you have emersed belem as well?

No more UG for the Mini M?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Sucks that your UG conked out like that, it was probably the diatoms that did it in. UG is pretty light/co2 hungry ime. 

Get some belem in there stat, it'll look awesome.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Dollface, thanks. I think you are right. Hopefully the belem will carpet for me. The little bit I have right now is growing well. 

Ben,
No more submersed UG for me. I just want to grow a carpet. This is my first time with pressurized and I want to grow something well. I do have emersed Belem also. Not much of it though. My UG is emersed.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

belem carpet will be awesome, I'll pm you so I don't spam your thread.

Simplicity does look good.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Dollface said:


> Sucks that your UG conked out like that, it was probably the diatoms that did it in. UG is pretty light/co2 hungry ime.
> 
> Get some belem in there stat, it'll look awesome.


Hey Dollface I know you are the UG Expert but I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. I've been growing the UG that I purchased from you with just a 13w otto pc light and no co2 in my 3 gallon tank. Personally I find the only thing UG really likes/needs is cold water. If your water temp gets too warm it starts to melt. Just my observation take it for what its worth........nothing....lol

Couesfanatic I do think you'll be happier with the Belem. UG is beautiful but a pain to maintain and I find no matter what I do it always uproots it self and requires re-planting.

Good luck with the new scape!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Yep, UG will always uproot and replanting is next to impossible. I've found this out the hard way and had to rip out my entire carpet. It's a beautiful plant initially, but not intended for long-term (no one on the internet has managed to for more than a couple of months). I think the shine has about worn off this plant. 

Belem or HC will look great in this.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

bsk said:


> Hey Dollface I know you are the UG Expert but I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. I've been growing the UG that I purchased from you with just a 13w otto pc light and no co2 in my 3 gallon tank. Personally I find the only thing UG really likes/needs is cold water. If your water temp gets too warm it starts to melt. Just my observation take it for what its worth........nothing....lol
> 
> Couesfanatic I do think you'll be happier with the Belem. UG is beautiful but a pain to maintain and I find no matter what I do it always uproots it self and requires re-planting.
> 
> Good luck with the new scape!


interesting... would the warm water temperature affect glosso too...? 
my tanks been in the upper 80's this week -_-


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

bsk said:


> Hey Dollface I know you are the UG Expert but I'm going to have to disagree with you on this one. I've been growing the UG that I purchased from you with just a 13w otto pc light and no co2 in my 3 gallon tank. Personally I find the only thing UG really likes/needs is cold water. If your water temp gets too warm it starts to melt. Just my observation take it for what its worth........nothing....lol
> 
> Couesfanatic I do think you'll be happier with the Belem. UG is beautiful but a pain to maintain and I find no matter what I do it always uproots it self and requires re-planting.
> 
> Good luck with the new scape!


Interesting point. I did have some pretty high water temps when it was struggling.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Plants in general don't like warmer water, it's not just a UG specific thing.


----------



## bl4nket (Jul 18, 2011)

Following this! I bought about the same setup, just waiting for it to arrive. glosso and hc seem like a good choice to go with.


----------



## JimmyYahoo (Aug 14, 2005)

How much did you pay for that stone? Its kind of lacking in character for a rock with a name and presumably high price tag.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

JimmyYahoo said:


> How much did you pay for that stone? Its kind of lacking in character for a rock with a name and presumably high price tag.


I'm not sure what you mean, but..

Its yamaya stone. I got it at aquatouch. They sell it for 4 dollars a pound I think. But I paid nothing.

I like the rocks and think they are nice. I personally can't stand the rocks with lots of big holes on them. Doesn't look natural to me.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

bl4nket said:


> Following this! I bought about the same setup, just waiting for it to arrive. glosso and hc seem like a good choice to go with.


Are you going to post a journal? I'd like to see it.


I'm going to post an updated pic any day now.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

A little bit of an update. I gave away the bumblebee goby when I picked up a scarlet badis. I finally found this little fish at a LFS. I'm still looking for a female badis. All my shrimp jumped, so I only have the otto and the scarlet badis. I probably need more cover for the shrimp to feel comfortable.

The Belem is growing in well, most all the algae is gone, just getting a little bit of hair algae. I let the water go a little low for the last week, which I think lowered my co2 level which started the tiny bit of hair algae. I'll be keeping the water higher up now. Tank pics:



















Scarlet Badis pics:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ohh..so this is where my Badis went!! jk.

Nice Scarlet Badis.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What I thought was the beginning of hair algae, was just GDA. I'm trying the three weeks of waiting method. I haven't scraped the glass for two weeks. (And its killing me) The hairgrass is still growing good but has GDA on it. One more week and I can clean the glass. If that doesn't do it then I will be trying adding Mg, Epsom Salt. 

Badis is eating frozen brine shrimp and little worms I have in the substrate.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

update time. All is well and things are growing in. All I have in the tank is the scarlet badis. E Belem and regular hairgrass. All from 2 peices of grass. From the last pics on here it went to this:










And this is how it is now. I'm pretty happy with the way things are going. I have a problem with green water, which fades in the evening about 30 minutes before the co2 goes off, strange. Im gunna pick up a uv sterilizer. Things are growing in. Should I trim or let it keep going?:


----------



## michaelxbarton (Sep 25, 2011)

let it grow!!!!!!!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally got out and got a uv sterilizer. Killed the green water and came home to a clear tank again. Some serious cleaning will be underway soon. Lily pipes and tubing will be cleaned, along with the eheim. I will be pulling the rocks out for a deep cleaning and putting them back in. I'm thinking about pulling out the regular hairgrass in the background. Anyone want it? I can't decide if I want to keep it or not. I want the E. Belem to grow in nice and thick.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I forgot to say, I love this little scarlet badis. I never have to feed him. He eats what he finds in the tank. He's the only thing in there. I've been thinking about adding some shrimp to add with variety. They could be a food source also for the badis.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree that you should rip out the normal hairgrass.


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

This tank is wizard. I like the regular grass. Its a very natural looking transition.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I vote for tearing out the regular hairgrass... tank looks really good!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the two types of HG in there. It adds interest. The way you have it now (only covering one side of the back wall) is great.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Little update. I pulled the regular hairgrass and sold it. I'm moving soon so I pulled the rocks and let the Belem grow. Sold the belem and now its getting torn out and the tank will be coming down for a few weeks and a move. I will be setting it up in a few weeks with the new Aquasoil. Thinking about doing new rocks(Unzan Stone) and CPD's.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

holy crap! nice farm haha


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Just set up the tank again. Will be posting new pics soon.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Just set up the tank again. Will be posting new pics soon.


Loved the grass in the old tank, can't wait to see the new one though. Upload fastah!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Ya, I planted a few pieces of belem in the tank again and got some blyxa japonica for the corner. Put 6 cpd in there, two Otto and 2 amano shrimp. One Otto died and one amano is missing.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just checking out your journal. I like that tank better than the one I have, but well. I already have this one and the ADA is kind of expensive... Good brand tough.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, here are some terrible pics, just a preview. Heres the new mini s. Just threw some rocks in there, not placed quite yet. I want to do lots of moss. I want to cover the rocks similar to something like this:
http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...-Aqua-Forest-and-nice-low-PAr-values-who-knew

I wish I could find some stainless lily pipes for this tank.


The mini M is second. Still dealing with yellow stained tannin water from the Aqusoil. Blyxa and E. Belem in there. Still trying to decide if I want to do all moss in the Mini S or if I want to try the belem in there. Also thinking about throwing a black background on the S.


----------



## 01111000 (Dec 8, 2009)

Woah, I want to start a tank with a hair grass carpet now. Can't wait to see this tank progress.

What is the light you are using in the first pic (on the mini s)? It looks very thin.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It's the archea LED 25 cm, from AFA. I just figured out my dang timer is broken. Gotta pick a new one up before I get some algae. 

The mini m will look like that again in a few months. I love belem carpet.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I love your tank, but what made you decide to start over? Is the Mini M just such a small canvas to work with that it's easy to get bored with the landscape, or is it more about perfecting the process (i.e., less algae, faster growth, etc.)? I ask because I've recently started a Mini M, and I've seen members like you and Fat Guy achieve beautiful results only to decide to tear your tanks down and start over. I guess what I'm wondering is whether there's more to the story, or if it's really just about moving on.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I tore the tank down because I moved across the country. But I have seen what you are talking about. I think its difficult to leave the tank alone. Its just part of the hobby that we enjoy to move things around and always be tinkering with things in the tank. 

Part of it may be just mastering certain plants or styles. Its also nice to rescape when you make money off the plants.


----------



## youknowho (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful tanks. Have you put any plants under that Archaea LED light yet? I'm considering getting it for my mini-s but haven't found any info on PAR values... The wattage looks like it is low/med lighting... might not be enough for my HC.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have christmas moss under it right now. Its been running for almost 2 weeks now. The moss is growing well. I also put a stem of E. Belem to see if that will grow. 

Personally I have no experience with any more demanding plants under the light. I have read that it is not enough light for hc.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I decided to paint the intake and output black. Threw some tint on the back and changed the rocks. The first pic is before water was added and the second pic is as of today. I'm hoping the moss will cover the rocks on the bottom, as well as cover the wood up top. As for the rest of the tank, i'm unsure if I want to let the moss go crazy on the floor, or if E belem will grow in here. I put 1 piece of E belem to see what it will do.

I also tore down the Mini M. I have everything listed in the SNS if anyone is interested. I just don't have the time right now to do the high tech game. Besides, it will fund my next project.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice, the PFRs will love it!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

The Mini M is gone. Its broken down and sold. Actually I still have just the Mini M tank, $40 for anyone local to Portland Or. 

The moss is growing in pretty good in the Mini S. I started an emersed tank with E. Belem. Bought a Finnex Ray II DD 24 inch light. Actually bought two of them. I am really impressed with the light intensity and light spread. I have all LED's now on my tanks. No more replacing bulbs and lower energy bills now. 

Is 174 PAR too much for an emersed tank? I only have one light on it right now so i'm at 87 PAR.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I put one blade of E. Belem in the Mini S a few weeks ago just to see if it would survive under such a low light level. I found a new blade on it today, looks like it will survive and grow slowly. I 'm planning to put some emersed belem in there and get a carpet going in the low tech Mini S. 

Moss is growing. I added some shrimp, 4 Fire Reds and 5 CRS. Thanks Kiran. They have been cleaning like crazy. I'm also getting some gda on the glass, gonna try to wait it out. 

My emersed project is going well. Each blade planted has thrown out a few new blades.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Decent moss growth for so little light. 3 weeks of growth.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice moss growth!

Let's see some shrimp shots, I love seeing my shrimp in others' tanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried taking a few pics but I'm terrible with the DSLR. I still don't know if I am going to keep my hydor inline heater and hook it up or not. This tank stays at a solid 69 degrees. I have young kids so we keep our house between 69 and 78 degrees always. Besides that the eheim 2211 has a smaller output size so the heater would go on the input. Hows my temp sound? 
I also have some dry ferts I'm waiting to see if I'm gonna use. I don't wanna dose anything so probably not. I think i'm gonna let the moss run wild in this tank.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah... try manual focus and use Shutter Priority mode at somewhere between 1/50th and 1/100th depending on your lighting. Should give some better results roud:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How're they doing?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Doing great. One is berried, has been for a week or so. Expected some young pretty soon. Moss is growing in as well.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe some new shots of your new shrimp?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

ha ha, ya I should. I'm hoping to get a good mix in this tank. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> Doing great. One is berried, has been for a week or so. Expected some young pretty soon. Moss is growing in as well.


Awesome! Which is berried, a CRS or a PFR?



jkan0228 said:


> Maybe some new shots of your new shrimp?


No so new any more! lol


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

PFR is berried. She looks like she's holding a lot of eggs. I'm down to 2 CRS. Still haven't found where the others went. They may just be hiding.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> PFR is berried. She looks like she's holding a lot of eggs. I'm down to 2 CRS. Still haven't found where the others went. They may just be hiding.


I see. Absolutely can't wait to see pics! I love seeing shrimp I raised in others' tanks!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

A few update pics from the iPad. Can anyone ID the moss?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! They grow up so fast! *sniffles*

It seems to me like Mini Rose Moss? Not sure though.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Updated pics:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

What size tank is the second one?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Its a 20 long. Gunna have a nice carpet in a few months. 

I have seen some tiny clear baby shrimp running around. Gunna have a lot of shrimp soon.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> Its a 20 long. Gunna have a nice carpet in a few months.
> 
> I have seen some tiny clear baby shrimp running around. Gunna have a lot of shrimp soon.


Nice!

Did those CRS ever turn up...?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No, in fact I haven't been able to find any CRS for a week or so. Never found any outside the tank. Haven't seen any bodies just molts. Not sure where they went. 

I did a count of the shrimplets. Just counted 23 that I could see at one time. Theres gotta be a few hiding as well. 

I'm planning a rescape on the tank. I'm going to pull the floating wood and throw some bigger rocks in. I want to try to carpet the tank with moss and get some on the rocks as well. I have some weeping moss and moss tiles or order right now.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> No, in fact I haven't been able to find any CRS for a week or so. Never found any outside the tank. Haven't seen any bodies just molts. Not sure where they went.
> 
> I did a count of the shrimplets. Just counted 23 that I could see at one time. Theres gotta be a few hiding as well.
> 
> I'm planning a rescape on the tank. I'm going to pull the floating wood and throw some bigger rocks in. I want to try to carpet the tank with moss and get some on the rocks as well. I have some weeping moss and moss tiles or order right now.


Man, that's too bad. Funny though, my CRS breed faster than my neos. Congrats on the baby shrimplets nevertheless!

PS -- I usually add 2/5 of the number of babies I count to how many I see. I think it's usually closer :hihi:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Starting Fresh! Gunna try to carpet this thing. If anyone wants some Mini Rose Moss or Weeping Moss send me a pm or look in the SNS.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Considered using cholla wood or something for the shrimp? To give the tank a vertical element?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

ya I have. I have a hard time paying for that stuff when Ive lived my whole life with the stuff everywhere around me, being from Arizona. 

I was going to do a Iwagumi style with moss carpet but decided to not put the rock in. Its tough to trim around a large rock in this small tank. Gunna try to carpet this baby. It should look awesome with weeping moss.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you sure that's Mini Rose Moss? It looks like flame moss, unless Mini Rose grows vertical like that? But it that is indeed 100% Mini Rose Moss, that's pretty cool!


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Are you sure that's Mini Rose Moss? It looks like flame moss, unless Mini Rose grows vertical like that? But it that is indeed 100% Mini Rose Moss, that's pretty cool!


I was thinking flame moss too.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Its for sure not flame. Its either Mini Rose or regular Rose. Ive had 4 or 5 people say mini rose. Thats what it looks like to me also.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice tank! Btw I'm pretty sure it's now flame moss. Flame moss twist. This one straight up.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

update:

Got an ADA Vuppa on order! Also got some manzanita wood in from Tom Barr.

I'm waiting on a breeder to order a few Elossoma Gilberti, Dwarf pygmy sunfish. That won't be for a few months.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> update:
> 
> Got an ADA Vuppa on order! Also got some manzanita wood in from Tom Barr.
> 
> I'm waiting on a breeder to order a few Elossoma Gilberti, Dwarf pygmy sunfish. That won't be for a few months.


Those are some pretty sweet looking fish. They stay really small too, wow. I wonder how voraciously they eat shrimp... :hihi: Yay Vuppa! You won't regret it. It may prove to be too much flow in conjunction with your current canister in the Mini S, though.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Ya I'm thinking about running it on a timer for a few hours out of the day. I will turn down the 2211 if I decide to run it 24/7.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Growth has been pretty good. Filled up the carpet just about. Put the ADA Vuppa in and finally decided to throw some wood in after boiling and soaking. The flow isn't too bad with the Vuppa. I turned down my 2211 a little and I think the flow is a little strong but it works. I need to take some real pictures once it fills in. Got a Kents scraper on order. Was going to order the Elassoma Gilberti but the temps are supposed to go up this week.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice. 

How are the supreme reds doing? 

What substrate did you use?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I am using the new aqua soil regular. The shrimp are doing pretty good. I have hundreds of shrimplets always. Only a handful are making it to adulthood though, not sure why.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

If you could, would you use powder type instead of regular?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

In a mini S, yes I would prefer the powder. I had the powder in my mini m. It looks much better for the scape size. I only got the regular because I bought it a few months ago when you could not find aquasoil at all.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Things are growing in a bit. Had a few shrimp jumpers. Chugging along. 

I ordered a 60p so this tank will be coming down in a few months. Just gunna grow the moss out so I can transfer it over.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I like the simplicity of it, and I'm sure it's super low-maintenance! How many shrimp are left? They don't typically jump unless you're overdue on a WC.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not exactly really sure how many shrimp are left. 3 or 4 adults and tons of little guys. 

I will be tearing down my emersed set up tomorrow. Things going up for sale are:

2 LED Fixtures- both are Finnex Ray 2 24 inch LED 7000/10000K DD
Belem Hairgrass
20 long with custom glass lid.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

anyone want some belem? ha ha


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How much?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I put it up for $40 shipped a plate. Should be a good price considering the amount. If it doesn't go then I will bring it down.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Belem is gone now, E. Gilberti should be here soon. I'm excited to have these little fish.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Elassoma Gilberti are here. Got them acclimated and in the tank. I had one jumper so I put my glass lid on. Will take some pics when I can get them calmed down a bit. Sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Well I need to post an unfortunate update. One of the Gilberti came in with a speck on his fin. I treated with Maracyn and it seemed to slow it but all of the fish soon got it and passed. I think it was columnaris. I am in the process of cleaning up my tank to make sure this doesn't happen again. I ordered some Kanplex tonight, I hear good things about it. 

On the other hand, the flow from the Vuppa is a little much for this tank. Anyone want it? $75 shipped. It does have some weird markings on the back only. I can provide pics.

I also have used aquasoil, the new stuff regular size. about a 1/3 bucket. Was used in my emersed setup. 

Picked up some Borneowild Stainless pipes for $50 brand new. Im going back and forth whether or not to set up an ADA 60p or just keeping this one.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Things are growing in. Waiting for my next batch of Elassoma Gilberti to come in.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Growing in more. Elassoma Gilberti didn't work out so I went back to my old favorite, Scarlet Badis. Picked up a male at the Wet Spot today. I'm on the lookout for a female now. 

Tossing the idea around of getting a 3 gallon long and trying to breed these fish if I can find a female.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Hacked it back pretty good tonight. Planning on throwing some red stems in the back right corner. Scarlet badis is doing awesome.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Picked up a new fish tonight. I'm hoping it's a female. heres a few pics:




























Heres a video, watch it in 1080p, the other qualities are worthless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKi7qbPrWqk


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice moss dude. i think that's another male unfortunately. females should have no color. i think they are just gray.


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Some females have some little red stripes on them, so you have to wait until they are more comfortable to be really sure.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

He's following the newcomer every time I watch them. It doesn't seem aggressive, time will tell. Fingers crossed.

The new Badis looks the same it did yesterday, no color change yet.

It was hilarious to watch the male when I introduced the new one. He colored up and was zipping around like crazy.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Sure.

I added a few stems of Rotala Rotundifolia and one stem of Ludwigia Red. The Ludwigia is growing much faster. The scarley badis ended up being a male unfortunately. 

Best news of all!, I ordered a Mini M today, along with a lid, garden mat and do aqua lily pipes. I will be using the light and Eheim 2211 off of this tank, will be closing this tank down in a few weeks. Since I have no other tanks running right now, I will be trying to decide how I can jump start the mini m and move these fish over without the ammonia leaching.



















The front fish is the one from the pictures above.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Best way to jump start would just be plant heavily with stems and do daily water changes. The same media will help speed it along too. But, definitely daily water changes for the first couple of weeks. Should help your tank have the easiest setup period. Throw some activated carbon in there too for even better chances. Love the fish and stems even if you're scrapping the tank, but it still looks great. Why not keep it as a 0 maintenance cherry shrimp tank or something with a sponge filter and a cheap clip-on light? The moss still looks great.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What are you feeding the scarlet badis? Any general tips for their care?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good! Thats a crap ton of moss you have! What kind is it again? Mini Rose?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

freph said:


> Best way to jump start would just be plant heavily with stems and do daily water changes. The same media will help speed it along too. But, definitely daily water changes for the first couple of weeks. Should help your tank have the easiest setup period. Throw some activated carbon in there too for even better chances. Love the fish and stems even if you're scrapping the tank, but it still looks great. Why not keep it as a 0 maintenance cherry shrimp tank or something with a sponge filter and a cheap clip-on light? The moss still looks great.


I thought about that, but I only have time to care for one nice rimless tank. I may use the money from the mini s to set up a deep blue 2.5 gallon tank, rimmed with just moss for any possible fry.




Axelrodi202 said:


> What are you feeding the scarlet badis? Any general tips for their care?


Yes, I have some small worms in my tank, came with my moss from long ago, I believe they are nematodes. They love these worms and are constantly eating them. They are very small, but help. I also dump bloodworms into the soil which they eat when they want. Besides this having a mature tank with moss helps with the microfauna. I am planning on starting a grindal worm culture.



jkan0228 said:


> Looks good! Thats a crap ton of moss you have! What kind is it again? Mini Rose?


It is supposed to be weeping moss. I haven't gotten much weeping from it, but I hear this is the case with a lot of people.

QUESTION FOR ANYONE:

If I was to set up my scape on the new tank and put enough water into it, to fill to the top of the soil, would it leach the ammonia prior to actually running a filter on the tank? If I could get the ammonia going early, then I could throw the filter from the other tank on and plants it. Hopefully this could shorten any time for unstable perimeters.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Mini M is on order, along with some powder aquasoil, do aqua glass pipes, garden mat, ada lid and Finnex Fugeray. 

Need to order some p-ferts, pick up light bar to hang the finnex and sell some aquasoil.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Pfertz is running out...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, I ordered some from a fellow TPTer. 

Finally got some stuff in and am now prepping for the new tank. I decided to go back to the mini m. I decided that I think the mini s isn't deep enough, front to back, so I ordered this stuff in. Here is a picture of where the Mini S stands today:










Really just left this thing alone. Ive got one Scarlet Badis in here along with 10-20 PFR shrimp. I have enough cover now that the shrimplets are making it without being eaten.

I want to do a simple one rock layout, with only belem hairgrass. I might throw some Ludwigia Red in the back right corner. 

I will be hanging the light and ditching the one currently on it. Will hanging the fugeray with fishing line look weird from the ceiling? I think thats the route I want to go.


Will be running:

ADA Mini M-high clarity
Finnex Fugeray 12 inch
Eheim 2211
Do Aqua Mini Mp1
Do Aqua Mini Mv1
No CO2-Mertricide 14 used
No heater

Should I move the rock? Buy more rocks?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I really like where the rock is right now. I think it's fine. Should look even better with a carpet to soften the edges of the rock.


----------



## daphilster08 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I still have to check out the rest of your pages on this thread. Loving the couple I have seen already tho! What is that plant in that most recent pic? The fern/moss.

As for that rock, it is a stunning rock! I kind of like where it sits right now but try turning the left side slight diagonal to the front left corner


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

A word of warning: that light is actually quite dim, and I will probably send it back to AFA. Not bright enough for HC.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, the light is just for scaping, it will be switched to the Fugeray.

I will be planting the tank for a dry start today. Will update later.



daphilster08 said:


> Well I still have to check out the rest of your pages on this thread. Loving the couple I have seen already tho! What is that plant in that most recent pic? The fern/moss.


The moss is weeping moss.


----------



## ad3hybrid (Dec 11, 2011)

Yay! More Mini M!:icon_bigg are you going to hang you Fugeray?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the rocks.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

ad3hybrid said:


> Yay! More Mini M!:icon_bigg are you going to hang you Fugeray?


Yes, I bought some half inch conduit today. Got it bent and ready to install.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Green_Flash said:


> I like the rocks.


Thanks.

I've spent the last 3 hours or so planting every piece of belem I could separate. Took these pics and then tilted the tank back to level out the water. I'm going to let this stuff grow in for a few weeks and then flood. It's hard to see how many plugs there are, but hopefully it pays off, it was a lot of work.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice setup! You'll be running non-CO2 like mine. Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

will you keep the Mini S moss or move the Dario Dario into the new M?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not going to keep the moss or the Mini S. The Mini M will only be E. belem. The goal is to create a thick green carpet with no co2. 

Actually I haven't seen the scarlet badis in a few days. I've been searching today, seems to be MIA. I don't see him in the tank or anywhere around it either. I'll probably pick up another one down the road if he doesn't show up. It's weird how they disappear sometimes.

I got the light bar done and the light hung. I think it looks pretty good. I will post some pics in a few days.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, what moss is that in the Mini S?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It's weeping moss.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you. I really like the way it looks.


----------



## Jarek Strzechowski (Feb 7, 2013)

Beautiful tank!!! I'm hoping to find some dwarf hairgrass soon to put in my pico. Do badis get along well with other small fish or are they kind of territorial?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've never kept them with any other fish besides ottos. They seem pretty territorial though.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

The transition is going. Some plants are yellowing and some are throwing runners. Things will be nice soon!

I got the hanger up, for $6 dollars at home depot. Hung the light and tilted the tank back. It still should be tilted just a little more, but I think I am going to leave it. 

Broke down the Mini S and sold the tank. I will be putting some shrimp in this Mini M when it gets cycled. Im either going to do PFR's or OEBT's.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooray for roots!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the best wife, look what I came home to on valentines day:



















So today I threw some aquasoil powder in there and two yamaya stones. I think I will use this for a fry tank. (wishful thinking) When I get my Mini M filled I want to order a pair of scarlet badis and try to do some breeding. 

So the DBP tank will be just moss and maybe some floaters. I ordered a Zoo med 501 for filtration. I plan on putting it right next to the tank, the inflow on one side and the outflow in the other. I will be extending the outflow tube so it runs behind the tank and then up the opposite end of the filter and input. This will reduce a little flow most likely. If it is too strong, I will put a valve inline to control the flow. 

After seeing somewhatshocked's tank and a few others, I ordered the beamworks 18 inch LED light. 

I probably won't stick with this layout, but who knows.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think that layout would be crazy awesome if you were going the high-tech route with a field of flowing UG.

Since you're going low light with mosses and such? You still have all kinds of options if you decide to use the stones you've got. Their scale is perfect for the tank's dimensions. A few small twigs of manzanita covered in moss and bam, you have an instantly perfect scape.

Whoops, forgot to add: Hope you're considering putting a black background on the tank. That will make it easier to hide sponge intake covers and your ZooMed outflow. Also disguises the black silicone and draws your eyes to the center of the tank or more directly to your desired focal point.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I am going to tint the back of the tank. I do have some manzanita, so I may do that with the moss. Hopefully I can get good moss growth and get some fry into there.


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

Couesfanatic said:


> QUESTION FOR ANYONE:
> 
> If I was to set up my scape on the new tank and put enough water into it, to fill to the top of the soil, would it leach the ammonia prior to actually running a filter on the tank? If I could get the ammonia going early, then I could throw the filter from the other tank on and plants it. Hopefully this could shorten any time for unstable perimeters.


Yes you can just leave in a container somewhere dark and switch out the water every couple of days to remove the majority of leeching chemicals.


----------



## hecto33 (Jan 7, 2013)

you can try farming some nice stem plants in that new tank its so shallow you won't need much light, just good flow and ferts


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I think I will do that with moss. Hopefully I can get a good amount of micro fauna so if I can get fry, they will have something to eat. I should be able to farm some moss as well. 

The dry start is doing good still. The transition seems to have ended. There is no more yellowing. I am getting some good runners from the majority of the plugs. It seems that Dwarf hair grass of any kind grows pretty slow. I will probably stay with the dry start for at least another month to 6 weeks. I'm just gunna be patient and enjoy having a period of no maintenance.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

My DHG grew about an inch in 24 hours submerged, but I think the DSM helps with runners.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Not much happening. Got my light in and having a little growth. As you can see, most of the plugs melted so I trimmed them off. Most all the green is new growth.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Got these in the mail today. I ordered two inflows so I can pull one set of lily pipes off and just throw the other set on. Then I can clean them whenever I want. Now I need to order some aquaticmagic outflows. I also am posting an updated picture of the growth. Another 2-3 weeks and I am filling the tank.

I'm going to try do run this with only metricide. My birthday is coming up, so I've been thinking about buying the GLA Primo system with a 5 gallon tank. Hmm, what to do...


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Nice start! Why the expensive outflows and the cheap inflows?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure*

Sweet start!

Loving the DBP and the beamsworks light wink wink lol. 

How many gallons is your mini M?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha, the Mini M is 5.5 gallons. I'm going to start on the Deep Blue here soon also.


I want to use the aquaticmagic outlfow because of the angle of the pipe. I need a 9mm outflow with my eheim 2213. I'm not a big fan of the gush, the do aqua has a bad angle on it. The ada one is nice, but I want to buy 2 and i'm not spending that kind of money on glass. The Aquaticmagic has a nice upward angle to it. It should fit my tubing and put out good flow direction.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally filled the Mini M today. Retied the light and raised the bar a bit. It's nice to have the tank back on flat ground. I'm not sure what I'm going to do for the outflow, so I put the stock eheim one on that I painted black. I'm thinking about buying the ada 10mm regular lily outflow.

I added 1 squirt of the pferts and .25 ml of metricide. Will be filling up the deep blue tank soon.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice start! I'm diggin' it.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice start! What made you pick Metricide over Excel? Will this tank have CO2 eventually?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love the simplicity. i often wish i had the discipline to maintain a tank like that, but i always cave to my collectoritis and start adding multiple bushes of stems.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I chose metricide because it's cheaper than excel. Same thing, just more of it.

I need some advice about an outlfow. Im thinking one of these two, leaning towards the first:

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_26_3&products_id=409

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_26_3&products_id=342

Any suggestions or experience with these? I wish I could find some decent 10mm outflows that were not as much money. I don't mind dropping the cash if need be.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Thought about this new one?

http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_26_3&products_id=765

Looks like fun to try out.

Nice scape btw, growing DHG w/o CO2? Is that Belem?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, its belem. Trying to grow it, we will see wether it works or not.

I saw the spin lily pipe. I don't understand what the point of stopping the flow. Isn't that what staghorn algae is from? Why would you want to restrict the flow?

I really just don't understand the point behind the pipe. Maybe you or someone can fill me in.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Yes, its belem. Trying to grow it, we will see wether it works or not.
> 
> I saw the spin lily pipe. I don't understand what the point of stopping the flow. Isn't that what staghorn algae is from? Why would you want to restrict the flow?
> 
> I really just don't understand the point behind the pipe. Maybe you or someone can fill me in.


Larger filter use in smaller tanks without annihilating the layout. They're nifty little contraptions. The flow still gets around.

I honestly didn't even know there was an ADA 10mm outflow. Interesting....................... :icon_idea

If you felt like cheaping out, you could just get an AquaticMagic outflow. It's not ADA, but meh. It's a lily pipe.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I was going to buy the aquaticmagic but it's a 9mm. I need a 10mm, I don't want to mess around with hose clamps.

If you wanted to run a bigger filter, why not use a lily pipe and turn down the flow? I still don't see the need for the spin.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> I was going to buy the aquaticmagic but it's a 9mm. I need a 10mm, I don't want to mess around with hose clamps.
> 
> If you wanted to run a bigger filter, why not use a lily pipe and turn down the flow? I still don't see the need for the spin.


Full flow through the filter without having to throttle I guess. Idk. It's up to the imagination. I don't have any issues with my 9mm pipe. Maybe I just lucked out. :icon_neut


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What tubing are you using?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> What tubing are you using?


The ADA 10mm clear tubing I had leftover from setting up the Mini M.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I have some 3/8 lees tubing that I am using. I wonder if it will fit.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Iphone update:

I added 2 Otto's and one Amano Shrimp. I love how these things have cleaned up my diatoms. The whole substrate was covered with diatoms, its almost gone now. Take a look.




I also picked up a male Scarlet Badis from The Wet Spot. I setup the Deep Blue Professional tank. I am using the zoomed 501 with an Eheim 2211 quick disconnect to control the flow, since this will hopefully be my Scarlet Badis fry tank. I ordered some Ebiken spring scissors and a starter portion of microworms. I already have detritus worms in the Mini M and I added some bloodworms to the soil of the Mini M. I am going to attempt to start a mosquito larvae culture in my backyard as well. The male Badis I picked up was in pretty rough shape. He's already looking more colorful and active a few days in. The female is being shipped today, and will be here tomorrow. Here is a few pics of the DBP. Yamaya stone and peacock moss. And yes, that is a Spine/Hip/Femur.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Alright, this Zoomed is driving me nuts. I cant seem to get all the air out of the thing. It has a rattle like there is air in it, the usual noise when it starts up. But the noise never goes away. I've tilted the thing and tried tightening all the connections. Air still is coming out every once in a while when I tilt it. If I can't get this thing to quiet down I'm gunna order another Eheim 2211. Any help?

Heres a clip of the noise:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure-ZooMed Noisy Filter help??*

Can you take the top off and take a pic of it? 

I love these so much I have two. 

Mine never spew air, so it leads me to think something is done wrong.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

like this?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure-ZooMed Noisy Filter help??*



Couesfanatic said:


> like this?


Yep. Try fiddling with the tube. Shifting it to the other side. 

Make sure you connect your foam back before you restart it. 

How much are you filling it before turning it on?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been filling it as much as I can without spilling the water. I then took a spray bottle and sprayed it down the output. The input and output level out and it should be completely full of water then.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure-ZooMed Noisy Filter help??*



Couesfanatic said:


> I've been filling it as much as I can without spilling the water. I then took a spray bottle and sprayed it down the output. The input and output level out and it should be completely full of water then.


Hmmm. How about your intake connections? 

When I restart mine, I don't fill the tubes, I just fill the water to the top of the hole, then seal. 

Did you properly use the screw connectors?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What are screw connectors? the hose crimps? Just took the thing off twice. Moved the tube, retightened the crimps, jiggled the filter. Still making the noise. Its not loud, but its not near as quiet as my eheim 2211.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure-ZooMed Noisy Filter help??*



Couesfanatic said:


> What are screw connectors? the hose crimps? Just took the thing off twice. Moved the tube, retightened the crimps, jiggled the filter. Still making the noise. Its not loud, but its not near as quiet as my eheim 2211.


Mine make zero noise. I'd consider calling zoomed..


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

hmmm, eheim is calling my name.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure-ZooMed Noisy Filter help??*



Couesfanatic said:


> hmmm, eheim is calling my name.


Sorry you had a bad experience with zoomed. Not all products of theirs are bad.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, and it may not be defective at all. It may be the norm for the filter, I can't say. It's really not that loud, but next to my Eheim, there is a huge difference.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

*ADA Mini M and DBP-Scarlet Badis Adventure-ZooMed Noisy Filter help??*

I never could listen to your sound, so I don't know. I just know mine are super quiet. 

Did you put the rubber leg pads in? Lol. 

Also-- are there bubbles coming out of the output?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, I put the rubber feet on. There is occasional bubbles coming out. I think its getting air in somewhere, just haven't figured it out yet. It's like it can't clear the last bit of air out. Thats what it sounds like anyway.

I'm gunna order in an Eheim 2211, but I wouldn't fine working the kinks out in the meantime.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Just placed an order for another 2211 and purigen for both tanks. Now both tanks will be filtered by Eheim 2211's and a bag of purigen in each one. No heaters, I keep my house around 72-76 year round. Anyone want a zoomed?


----------



## rice n curry man (Jun 18, 2008)

It's looking nice!! Have you considered added any smaller rocks to add detail im the mini m? I think it'll add more depth to the scape


----------



## AdamC13 (Mar 28, 2013)

The tanks look great I'm really jealous of the DBP I keep seeing them and want one so bad but just cant swing it right now.

As to the zoomed I was just about to buy one for my 5 gallon your'e making me reconsider but they are priced so well it's hard to turn them down.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

rice n curry man said:


> It's looking nice!! Have you considered added any smaller rocks to add detail im the mini m? I think it'll add more depth to the scape


I have considered it, but I don't have any other stones at the moment. Where would you put the stones if I got some? I'm open to ideas.



AdamC13 said:


> The tanks look great I'm really jealous of the DBP I keep seeing them and want one so bad but just cant swing it right now.
> 
> As to the zoomed I was just about to buy one for my 5 gallon your'e making me reconsider but they are priced so well it's hard to turn them down.


Haha, ya I really like the deep blue tank. I'm considering removing the rocks and just growing moss in it. The zoo med is priced well, but the eheim is soo much nicer. I can't wait to switch it out.
The Belem is growing in well and algae is going away. I got a glass J in, as well as the autodoser. I will be setting that up so I no longer have to dose metricide every morning. I cleaned the tubing and pipes. Still waiting on the aquaticmagic lily pipes.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Filling in. I also have a berried OEBT and a berried Fire Red. Gunna have both tanks looking good soon. Also got the eheim 2211 set up on the 3 gallon DBP. Much better than the zoomed. 5 watts instead of 4, yet it provides about 4 times the flow.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking great.

I've been contemplating switching both of my 3gal tanks to Eheim 2211 but have been a little concerned about how much I'd need to turn down flow, since I use a spray bar for the Eheim 2211 on my 45-F and still have to turn it down a bit. 

Do you find that it's manageable so far?

Now that I see others using them on these tanks, I think I could figure something out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice man!
where did the ss filter guard go to?
And what moss is the carpet? (i'm sure you said it somewhere in this thread?)


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

somewhatshocked said:


> Looking great.
> 
> I've been contemplating switching both of my 3gal tanks to Eheim 2211 but have been a little concerned about how much I'd need to turn down flow, since I use a spray bar for the Eheim 2211 on my 45-F and still have to turn it down a bit.
> 
> ...


I have the flow turned down about 30-40 % if I remember right. I will take a picture tonight of the valve. I think its a pretty good fit for the tank. The one on my mini m is turned down just slightly. I have the output just below the surface to keep a ripple. It may not be cheap, but I'd rather have the quality.




h4n said:


> very nice man!
> where did the ss filter guard go to?
> And what moss is the carpet? (i'm sure you said it somewhere in this thread?)


The moss is peacock. It's a little dirty. It has some biofilm on there and other gunk that needs some shrimp on it. I'm waiting for my ammonia to come down before I switch a few shrimp over. I think this may be a tank for my culls. I've also considered keeping OEBT's in the M and Fire Reds in here. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.

The SS filter will go on the DBP 3 gallon with the moss. I just haven't thrown it on yet because I am thinking about painting it black. A black stainless mesh would be pretty cool and it would blend in more. I don't think I've seen any yet, let me know if you have.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I really like how the Belem has filled in. There is some good deep root growth there which is great. Did you ever consider digging in some oscomocote+ capsules into the substrate to maybe promote more growth?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't even know what oscomocote is. I just use regular old ada aquasoil powder. Whats the benefit?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: ADA Mini M and DBP Dual Tank Desk-Filling In*

I wouldn't paint it black you might fill in the holes enough that it will clog daily.
And no I haven't seen black ss mesh before.
Maybe I can buy some with the holes a tad bigger and spray them black.

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I might try it, if it messes it up then I can remove it. You really should sell some black ones. I bet you could sell a few on here


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thinking about putting 8 Dwarf Emerald Rasboras or 8 Chili Rasboras in the Mini M. Any opinions? I'm getting a glass lid cut this week.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I got 7 "purple rasboras" in mine and they school together quite well. I say quite because 6 of the 7 swim together a lot and the 7th comes out only sometimes. I also have 3 CPD's and they don't swim together much at all. But the CPD's look really awesome!

I had originally wanted sundadanio axelrodi but it wasn't in stock at my LFS. They could be an excellent contrast with Chili Rasboras.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome, luckily I have sundadanio axelrodi, chili rasbora, cpd's, scarlet badis and dwarf emerald rasboras at my lfs. 

I've had cpd's and scarlets before. Looking for something new. I worry that my tank does not have enough cover for them.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I got tired of the tank being so plain, so I changed the stone out and added a few plants. I'm not liking it very much yet, but I think it will grow into what I want. The stems on the back right need to come in and the wood and rocks will eventually be covered by moss. Still thinking about what to change, any ideas?

I'll be picking up some fish in the next few days as well.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

growing in:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I moved the rotala sunset to the other side of the tank. The color was too similar to the hydrocotyle japan. Now there is more light for the rotala colorata to use and hopefully fill in faster. The unknown moss is growing a bit and it starting to look like flame moss. I'm also not sure the hydrocotyle fits in the tank. I'm hoping to grow the Rotala Colorata into a full bush type look and that the moss will cover the rock and wood.

I added 11 sundadanio axelrodi to the tank and a glass lid I had made to cover the top. I had it custom made, so it covers more than the ADA lid. I've had jumpers with the ADA lid, none yet with this one. The way the lid sits on the clips makes the tank look not level, but in reality it is. If I shift the lid left or right, it changes the bubble under the glass. Kind of weird how that works. 11 fish is probably too many, but I got 11 from The Wet Spot for $27. Pretty good deal if you ask me. The fish are coloring up nicely. If I had a macro lens then I could get a good pic. This picture is terrible and lacking the true color of the tank. If I could get some spare time, I would take some real pictures. 

I also bought an Ikea pepper grinder and filled it with the smallest New Life Spectrum. I tightened the grinder up and it works well for these little fish. You can see it on the right side of the tank.

The AquaticMagic lily outflows I ordered from them came in and they were the wrong ones. They refunded me and I'm on the hunt again. If you have a 9mm outflow you want to sell let me know. 

Livestock:
11 Sundadanio Axelrodi
2 Ottocinclus
2 adult PFR's and 5 or so juvies. Moved 5 or so juvies to the Deep blue tank. I also changed that tank recently.

Any scaping opinions? Pull the hydrocotyle? Yank the rocks and wood and put the Hydrocotyle in its place? I want to yank the sunset eventually because I think its too big for this tank. If I can get the Rotala Colorata to grow in I would pull the sunset.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great. I actually like the Hydrocotyle but I would try to keep it small and not let it spread out a lot. 

I actually like the larger leaves on the Sunset Hygro but if you want some tall green stems, ditch it because there are so many other choices. I like it.

Good idea on the pepper grinder too. I may have to try that. My feather fin rainbows don't seem to be able to handle the smallest New Life Spectrum either so I have been using flakes which get really ugly. I am stealing your idea.


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate sunset hygro, it grows like a weed in my tank and it just made it look ugly and cluttered. I've tossed what I thought was all of it, but there's a couple stems of it left. 

I like the hydrocotyle too, but if you end up pulling it out, maybe add some small rocks to border the grass, and then add some crypts to the right of it. The rock border would act to separate the grass and crypts. I think the crypts would be a good contrast in height and color to the grass.

If you pull the hydrocotyle, could you save it for me? I would like to add it to my Mini-M. Maybe trade some of my moss for it or something.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Took a few pics of the fish. I don't have a macro lens and these fish are tough.
Getting tired of the sunset, gunna pull it out. The rotala colorata is growing, but not doing very good on the lower parts. The Ludwigia red is doing awesome and so is the belem. Anyone want to buy some E. Belem? I'm thinking about pulling it out and replanting a little.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Dang! Those are beautiful! That's a finnex Fugeray, right?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

are those "blue neon rasboras'?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes it's the Fugeray. Yes it's the Neon Blue Rasboras, also called sundadanio axelrodi.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> Yes it's the Fugeray. Yes it's the Neon Blue Rasboras, also called sundadanio axelrodi.


Cool little fish. Seen them at my lfs but wasn't sure of the Latin name. How is the coloration in person?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

They are pretty much as this picture shows. They have just a little color until they turn and move. At certain angles they glow in the blue green you can see in the pics. They also have a little bit of bright red/orange in a few areas that I haven't been able to catch on a camera. They are a good looking fish. They move around more than chili rasboras but not as much as a CPD. Fun to watch, easy to feed and pleasant to the eye. 

I took out the rotala colorata last night, it was struggling. I have a random no-name stem that is doing better that I hope to cultivate into a nice bush.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Changed it up a little.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Good job on the scapes!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, I just ordered a GLA V3 atomic regulator along with a few other items. I'm pretty excited to have co2 again. 

If anyone wants a nice autodoser I have one for sale in the SNS.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, I decided to change things up. I had a scratch in the front panel so I ordered a new mini m. Pretty much changed the whole setup.

ADA Mini M
Finnex Planted + Light
GLA Atomic V3 with 5 pound cylinder 
ADA Pollen Glass diffuser
Cal aqua inflow and outflow lily pipes
Cal aqua clip drop checker
Eheim 2213 (not ordered yet)

If I don't like the pollen glass I may switch to an inline atomizer. I'm also looking for rocks or wood for a new scape. I want to use some new plants I haven't tried before. I'm thinking UG, HC, glosso or something else. Possibly pygmy chain sword as a background plant. I don't want to do stems, just something a little taller, not blyxa though. Maybe potamogeton gayi.

By the way, the Finnex planted is much brighter than the fugeray and the casing is a different material, almost a glitter. I'll have to take pics tomorrow.

And the Cal aqua flexus 13mm outflow has been changed also, the lily is a little longer.

I may just close this journal down and start a new one, not sure yet. Anyway heres the blank slate:


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've decided to sell my whole setup in hopes for a larger tank down the road. Local Sale to Portland Or currently. May separate in the future.

ADA Mini M with ADA garden mat
Finnex Planted plus 12 inch with light bar
Cal Aqua FX1, two inflows, one outflow 
GLA Atomic V3 Regulator
5 pound CO2 tank 70% full
GLA bubble counter combo check valve
Cal Aqua Clip Drop checker 
Eheim 2213 with clear tubing
Generic J Thermometer
Custom Glass lid
Ebiken Scissors 
Pferts 75% full
Ista Max Mix Medium Reactor
Metricide 70% full
Dark Yin stone from AB Bonsai in LA, 10 pounds. 
ADA Spring Washer S
1 generic Timer
1 bottle of Prime
1 bottle of Seachem Purigen
API master test kit(old but still works, tested with it last week)
a few packs of Maracyn and fenbendazole/dewormer and a tube of Kanaplex
Small green fish net
Python(5 foot or so)
1 Jar of Tetramin Tropical Flakes
1 Ikea grinder full of New Life Spectrum
1 jar of H&H crab and lobster bites 25% full
1 jar of hydrogen peroxide


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I decided I am going to start a 10 gallon Deep Blue Professional tank for elassoma gilberti. I am thinking of only using plants, soil and wood I find locally. I plan on loading this tank with little bugs for the fish to eat. Anyways, here what I have left for sale so I can get started on the sunfish tank.

Cal Aqua FX1 13mm lily pipes pair $75 These are in perfect condition, no water marks.
GLA Atomic V3 Regulator $100 Works great, no flaws.
ADA Garden Mat for Mini M $5 
Generic J Thermometer $5
Ista Max Mix Medium Reactor $5



Local Sales Only (portland, or):
ADA Mini M $35
Custom glass lid cut to fit $15
5 pound CO2 tank $60
Pferts 75% full $20
Metricide 70% full $5


----------

